# Xcel Energy service changes



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

Big Don said:


> Has anyone else had problems dealing with Xcel Energy?
> I would think that a company of that size would have the
> ability to make it simple to upgrade a service or install a new service.
> They used to be easy to deal with but now it seems that every
> ...


poco is getting the same way here in louisiana. about 8 yrs ago, they cut everyones hours back. only the oncall lineman is working on friday now


----------

